# Sticky  Poisonous/ Toxic to our dogs



## davetgabby

Great idea by Geri to have a thread on this topic, especially with all the new members. It's also good for all of us to refresh our memory once in a while. For more info. http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/ 
Animal Poison Control Center
We are your best resource for any animal poison-related emergency, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. If you think that your pet may have ingested a potentially poisonous substance, call (888) 426-4435. A $65 consultation fee may be applied to your credit card.

Miscellaneous TOXIC /POISONOUS

Acetaminophen (Tylenol, Datril, etc.) 
Antifreeze 
Aspirin 
Bleach 
Boric Acid 
Brake Fluid 
Carburettor Cleaner 
Deodorants 
Deodorizers 
Disinfectants 
Dye 
Fungicides 
Furniture Polish 
Gasoline/Petrol 
Hair Colourings 
Herbicides 
Insecticides 
Kerosene 
Laxatives 
Lead 
Lye 
Matches 
Mineral Spirits 
Mothballs 
Nail Polish and Remover 
Paint 
Paint Remover
Rat Poison 
Rubbing Alcoho
Sleeping Pills 
Snail or Slug Bait 
Soaps 
Detergents 
Suntan Lotion 
Windshield Washer Fluid

PLANTS

Amaryllis 
Baby's Breath 
Bird of Paradise 
Black Eyed Susan 
Bleeding Heart 
Bluebonnet 
Boston Ivy 
Calla Lilly 
Chrysanthemums 
Cyclamen 
Daffodil 
Daisy 
Elephant Ear 
Easter Lilly 
Ferns 
Flamingo plant 
Geranium 
Honeysuckle 
Hyacinth 
Hydrangea 
Ivy 
Jade plant 
Lantana 
Larkspur 
Marigolds 
Morning Glory 
Peace Lily
Peony 
Primrose 
Rhododendron 
Sago palm nuts very dangerous
Tiger Lily 
Yucca 
There are many other beautiful garden flower that can also be deadly, so be sure to check with the nursery or garden shop before planting them in the same

area that you are planning on keeping your dog

EXTREMELY TOXIC RUSH YOUR PET TO THE VET :
-induce vomiting, give lots of water

Black Nightshade - Berries. 
Bleeding heart - Foliage and roots. 
Boston Ivy - Irritates mouth, throat, tongue and lips. Box - Leaves and twigs - Induce vomiting, give lots of water, get to vet Buckeye - All parts - May

cause vomiting, abdominal, and in some cases, diarrhoeha

SHRUBS

Bamboo, holly, oleander, rhodedendron, yucca and the mistletoe , Sago palm nuts

Dangerous Foods For Dogs To Eat

Alcohol ,Avocados Baking Soda (Leavening Agents) Bones (Cooked vs. Raw) Caffeine Chocolate Corn on the Cob 
Fatty Foods Garlic Grapes Hops Moldy or Spoiled Foods Mushrooms Nuts - Macadamias, Almonds, Walnuts 
Nutmeg Onions Pits and Seeds of Fruits Potato Peelings and Green Potatoes Raisins Raw Eggs Raw Fish 
Rawhide Dog Bones Raw Pork, Rhubarb Salt Sweeteners - Artificial Tobacco Tomatoes Xylitol Sugar Substitute, Yeast Dough (Raw )


----------



## morriscsps

Anyone know about sunflower seeds and shells? Jack is obsessed with the debris under our feeders. I am wondering if I should relocate them.


----------



## davetgabby

not sure about them? I would still be more concerned about the area being plaqued with excrement.Any animals in the area would be attracted there and leave behind their droppings. My wife wanted a bird feeder ,and that's one of the reasons we didn't get one. JMO


----------



## Jammies

*Adding Peace Lily to the list of plants that are toxic to dogs. Jammies decided to chew off a leaf of one a few months back and it made her sick!*


----------



## davetgabby

Jammies said:


> *Adding Peace Lily to the list of plants that are toxic to dogs. Jammies decided to chew off a leaf of one a few months back and it made her sick!*


Well hello stranger . Miss you Deb. Whatever Jammies doesn't like , we don't like. Thanks, I'll add that one.


----------



## morriscsps

The wild beasties would be there even if there were no feeders. We have wetlands bordering the backyard. Wildlife Central. 

From what I have read, the insides are fine. No info about the shell, though. The one negative comment I could find was when a shell slid under a dog's gum, just like a popcorn kernel. Ouch!

We have to be careful because the holidays are coming. Poinsettias aren't poisonous, (despite what we have heard for years) but mistletoe and holly berries are.


----------



## Ellie NY

I call Eli my frustrated horticulturist. He literally strips the leaves off various small evergreen shrubs in the park by our home. He puts his teeth at the base of the branch nearest the bark and pulls up with his head until all the leaves come off. He'll repeat and repeat along the bottom branches until they're bare and he cannot reach the higher branches. I always thought it was cute if a little weird. Even though he doesn't swallow the leaves could this be toxic? I know very little about plants so can't really tell the name of the shrub/bush.


----------



## davetgabby

possibly, here's more , I might have to add some of these. Thanks. Check this out. http://www.suite101.com/content/plants-that-poison-dogs-a120228


----------



## Kathie

Pam, I just found an article I had copied that said sunflowers and peanuts are bad for dogs. In fact, it looked like it is better to stay away from all nuts since it listed quite a few. I'm not sure where I got the information but I cut and pasted it into a document to save in my "dog info" file.

Thanks, Dave, I just cut & pasted that to print and put up on the fridge! I almost gave Abby a piece of avocado from my salad this evening so I was glad I had just read your article!


----------



## davetgabby

yeah , I would stay away from any nuts too. Thanks. Keep in mind dogs don't really chew thier food.


----------



## pjewel

I want to make this thread sticky but we're having a litle glitch at the moment. I'll get it done as soon as it's cleared up. Thanks Dave, as ever.


----------



## CacheHavs

Geri I took care of the sticky for you.

Thanks for the list Dave, it is defiantly a good list to have.


----------



## pjewel

Thanks Heather. This is good for all of us to have easy access to.


----------



## mintchip

Isn't the liquid hand sanitizer bad for dogs too?


----------



## davetgabby

Hi Sally, that could be, can you find any info on it.?


----------



## pixie's mom

How can I get a printable site I can print and have on hand?


----------



## davetgabby

pixie's mom said:


> How can I get a printable site I can print and have on hand?


Hi Susan. Not sure what you mean by a printable site.? I gathered this info from three different sites.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great idea - this thread and making it a sticky so people can find it easily!!! Thank you Geri, Dave and Heather - and everyone else who has contributed. Good idea!

Susan, I copied and pasted Dave's list to a blank Word document and printed it from that to put in Augie's folder.


----------



## Suzi

*nicatine*

I hate to admit it but I'm a smoker,
When I first brought Maddie home I treated her like a new born baby. I never smoked around her and always washed my hands.
I have noticed that the hand washing only is when I am touching a treat after I have smoked. And she comes outside with me when I smoke. 
I wounder if the skin problems could be from nicotine 
on my hands or second hand smoke.

Ps I finally found spell check right click


----------



## davetgabby

good points Suzi. I hope to join the non-smokers here on Monday. Wish me luck. LOL.


----------



## Kathie

Good Luck, Dave! Is Gwen still joining you?


----------



## davetgabby

yep. Thanks Kathie.


----------



## [email protected]

I need a good non toxic flea and tick product. I live in a wooded area and have had bad luck with Advantage in the past. My vet sells Vectra 3d . I have read all the safety precautions and documentation from the manufacturer. The claims are the product is safe and effective. Does anyone from Long Island, NY or any other wooded community in the Northeast have any information or recommendations? I am afraid of his getting Lyme disease but wary of the chemicals in this product.


----------



## Dnice

Thank you for posting this VERY useful information for the new members. i have printed out this list. The poison control number is now right by the phone.

Thank you,
Denise and Frankie B.


----------



## [email protected]

*Help with growling and biting!*

My year old Havanese male began to growl when he was less than 7 months old. We ignored it and assumed it was his way of communicating since he is not a verbal dog. However, he growls alot and last night he bit my adult daughter when she attempted to remove a paper towel from his mouth. He has never bitten me, the owner, but growls at my daugher who also loves home with us. I called his breeder because I was very upset and she told us to correct the growling when he does it by pulling the scuff of his neck and yelling "no growl" i am not sure if he meant to bite my daughter because she had a cord in her other hand when she attempted to pull the paper from his mouth and MAY HAVE inadvertently hit against him with the cord. However, he DID BITE which has us extremely upset. We scolded him and put him in his cage as a time out but he looked as if he didn't know why he was being punished. In the past when he is scolded (for a defecation accident) he would put his heaed down and hide. He did neither which led us to believe it was an acciedent and he felt threatened so he bit but the fact remains HE STILL BIT!!!! please tell us what to do. I would hate to think he's a biter and would bite others.


----------



## davetgabby

johnnygano said:


> My year old Havanese male began to growl when he was less than 7 months old. We ignored it and assumed it was his way of communicating since he is not a verbal dog. However, he growls alot and last night he bit my adult daughter when she attempted to remove a paper towel from his mouth. He has never bitten me, the owner, but growls at my daugher who also loves home with us. I called his breeder because I was very upset and she told us to correct the growling when he does it by pulling the scuff of his neck and yelling "no growl" i am not sure if he meant to bite my daughter because she had a cord in her other hand when she attempted to pull the paper from his mouth and MAY HAVE inadvertently hit against him with the cord. However, he DID BITE which has us extremely upset. We scolded him and put him in his cage as a time out but he looked as if he didn't know why he was being punished. In the past when he is scolded (for a defecation accident) he would put his heaed down and hide. He did neither which led us to believe it was an acciedent and he felt threatened so he bit but the fact remains HE STILL BIT!!!! please tell us what to do. I would hate to think he's a biter and would bite others.


 hello and welcome. Just wondering why you are posting on this thread. You have taken the wrong approach to this totally. Growls are a dogs warning system. You don't want to punish it in any way. The idea is to train your dog to drop things voluntarily. I don't recommend taking anything out of a dogs mouth, unless it is an emergency. Once your dog has bitten , it is time to get professional help. Your breader's advice is totally WRONG and will only make things worse. I strongly suggest getting some help from a qualified trainer . If you want help finding one, let me know. I will be back with a couple of articles in a minute. here's one article http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/why-growl-good 
and here's another article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/obey-thy-dog


----------



## lfung5

OMG! I just gave Scudder an almond! YIKES!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Linda, unless it was a bitter almond I wouldn't worry.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Dave. I don't know what possessed me to give him an almond. Maybe it was those big round Scuddy eyes I had no idea they were poisonous.....obviously! I called the vet. He said Scudder should be ok. Phew. It was not a bitter almond, whatever that is. Just a plain old Planters almond. Thanks for posting this Dave. It's good to look over the list every so often!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave. I don't know what possessed me to give him an almond. Maybe it was those big round Scuddy eyes I had no idea they were poisonous.....obviously! I called the vet. He said Scudder should be ok. Phew. It was not a bitter almond, whatever that is. Just a plain old Planters almond. Thanks for posting this Dave. It's good to look over the list every so often!!!!!


yeah paste it on the fridge. LOL> yeah bitter almonds are more the culprit and they're not that common.


----------



## lfung5

No kidding Dave, I think dummy me should post it on my forehead!!!


----------



## Leslie

We had a bit of a scare w/Tori last week. She got a hold of a small piece of onion and gulped it down before I even realized what was happening. My DGS had picked a piece out of his meal and left it on the table. It fell to the floor, along w/a piece of chicken gristle and she snapped it up so fast I didn't even have time to give the "leave it" command. I think she knew what was going to happen and was poised to take advantage of the situation. Thank goodness, the onion had no effect on her whatsoever. Phew!

ETA~ So glad Scudder's ok, too


----------



## hmrgang

With spring upon us, many will be sprucing up their yards and gardens with mulch. Be very careful with cocoa shell mulch, as it can be toxic if eaten.


----------



## mintchip

Leslie said:


> We had a bit of a scare w/Tori last week. She got a hold of a small piece of onion and gulped it down before I even realized what was happening. My DGS had picked a piece out of his meal and left it on the table. It fell to the floor, along w/a piece of chicken gristle and she snapped it up so fast I didn't even have time to give the "leave it" command. I think she knew what was going to happen and was poised to take advantage of the situation. Thank goodness, the onion had no effect on her whatsoever. Phew!
> 
> ETA~ So glad Scudder's ok, too


 :grouphug:Glad to hear Tori and Scudder are OK!! :whoo:


----------



## Leslie

Sally~ As soon as I realized what Tori had eaten, all I could think of was Oliver's experience eating onion  I was so worried. It was red onion and I wonder if that made any difference???


----------



## Kirby

What a great post! I'm sure at least one precious dog's life will be saved because you took the time to do this ~ Thanks so very much!

Reenie and Kirby


----------



## HavaneseHannah

What can I do if my dog ingested moth balls? Can I do any first aid?


----------



## davetgabby

Are you saying he did , or if he does? Get to the vet.


----------



## Fluffball

Mmm... i am confused with the peanuts being toxic since peanut butter is a common ingredient in doggy treats. I even used to stuff her kong with it. Not to mention she sometimes catches a few peanuts while i am making my parfaits 
Are cucumbers acceptable?


----------



## davetgabby

peanuts, aren't toxic, just not recommended. peanut butter is fine. Macedamian nuts are toxic and bitter almonds. Re, cucumbers, if they're not on the list , they're alright.


----------



## hmrgang

Has anyone mentioned how poisonous sorbitol is to dogs? My vet says that diet gum left in pocket of jeans cause a lot of problem when dogs get into it. I also recently saw some "nutritional supplement" for sale on some pet site that contained sorbitol. I couldn't believe it. Read the labels, people!


----------



## davetgabby

hmrgang said:


> Has anyone mentioned how poisonous sorbitol is to dogs? My vet says that diet gum left in pocket of jeans cause a lot of problem when dogs get into it. I also recently saw some "nutritional supplement" for sale on some pet site that contained sorbitol. I couldn't believe it. Read the labels, people!


 Hi Phyllis, I know Xylitol is on the list. Do you have an article to confirm it.?


----------



## misstray

Everything I'm looking at says sorbitol is fine in small quantities, but Xylitol is toxic.

http://www.ehow.com/list_6577243_effects-sorbitol-chewing-gum-dogs.html


----------



## davetgabby

misstray said:


> Everything I'm looking at says sorbitol is fine in small quantities, but Xylitol is toxic.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/list_6577243_effects-sorbitol-chewing-gum-dogs.html


Thanks Tracy . Phyllis, if you find out otherwise , let us know.


----------



## hmrgang

While not as deadly as xylitol, it can cause problems and should not be considered "safe".
See below:

Sorbitol is used as a sweetener in many products, including sugar-free foods and medications for humans. Due to sorbitol's laxative properties, diarrhea can occur if your dog consumes products containing this artificial sweetener. Sorbitol may aggravate irritable bowel syndrome and similar gastrointestinal conditions, resulting in severe abdominal pain and gas, even if your dog consumes only small amounts. Store products that are not meant for dogs out of their reach.

Read more: The Effects of Sorbitol Chewing Gum on Dogs | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_6577243_effects-sorbitol-chewing-gum-dogs.html#ixzz1jrg8BQF4


----------



## hmrgang

The same goes for turkey skin (from personal experience!)


----------



## davetgabby

yeah it probably isn't that good for dogs. This whole artificial sweetener thing is scary. Yep, turkey skin is not good.


----------



## Ruthi

I am glad to have found this thread. Last week I had a scare. We were in Florida, and I was alone in the RV, and gabby was sitting chomping on something. I went to see what she had, and she had found a two pack of Doans back ache pills, and had them open, and chewing. I found the pkg, and one and a half of the pills. I was freaking out, and calling hubby to come get me and take me to a vet, meantime, calling around trying to find one in an area that I wasnt familiar with. By the time hubby got there, I found the other half of the missing pill. So, she didnt get anything other than maybe a little of powder off from putting it in her mouth. I am not for sure how bad they are. I was wondering if any of you have ever had to make your dog throw up, and how do you do it? Is that the best thing to do when they get into something? Wondering if there is something I should keep with me, just in case. Thanks


----------



## angiern2004

I have to admit, there are things on this list that really surprised me, like avocado. Isn't there a dog food made with avocados?

I have found this link helpful, from the ASPCA website, and it's printable:

http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/poison-control/plant-list-dogs.aspx


----------



## davetgabby

yeah that's a great site. I compiled this from that one and two others. Geeze yeah , watch out for prescription drugs. My wife is on a dozen of them. And just one of the wrong type can kill a dog. Some things listed are alright in small quantities eg. garlic., milk chocolate but no chocolate is my goal. Almonds, are actually alright except for bitter almonds which are not common.


----------



## TilliesMom

I sure hope almonds are okay ... LOL TIllie gets 8 ground almonds per week per Sabine's instructions!!!


----------



## davetgabby

TilliesMom said:


> I sure hope almonds are okay ... LOL TIllie gets 8 ground almonds per week per Sabine's instructions!!!


oh yeah, it actually was Sabine that told me about the bitter almonds being the bad ones. good for humans too. What a lucky dog. One of these days LOL


----------



## Sheila

what about frozen veg. like frozen cut green beans or fr.peas. or home-made pasta?


----------



## davetgabby

Sheila said:


> what about frozen veg. like frozen cut green beans or fr.peas. or home-made pasta?


|What's your question Sheila.? These are not toxic.


----------



## Sheila

Hi,lol?I know i was trying to rack my brain on why my Tashi girl was so sick?but brought her home today and it i guess was not what she ate but what she caught?a bad Virus-the flu-?But my Moxie girl has Liver shunt and i had read once some where that peas were not good for liver problems?I going to try and check it out and maybe check to see if i saved the info some wheres?But some foods i guess that are good for some dogs are not good for some dogs with Living with health issues?oh i am with out sleep from being up with my Tashi.so i might not be making any sense??I had tried to delete it and rewrite but could not figure out how to delete?or it would not let me?


----------



## davetgabby

That's OK Sheila, we all have our moments. To make changes once you've posted, just go to edit, make the changes and then click save.


----------



## HavaneseHannah

We have daisies in the garden. Will she eat them? I better fence up the daisies.


----------



## SPLAbby

If I check out the generic lists (for all dogs) of foods to avoid, does that about cover it? Or are there foods that Havanese are sensitive to that may not be on a generic list for all dogs? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## krandall

Havanese are no different than other dogs in terms of food toxicity.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

davetgabby said:


> Dangerous Foods For Dogs To Eat
> 
> Alcohol ,Avocados Baking Soda (Leavening Agents) Bones (Cooked vs. Raw) Caffeine Chocolate Corn on the Cob
> Fatty Foods Garlic Grapes Hops Moldy or Spoiled Foods Mushrooms Nuts - Macadamias, Almonds, Walnuts
> Nutmeg Onions Pits and Seeds of Fruits Potato Peelings and Green Potatoes Raisins Raw Eggs Raw Fish
> Rawhide Dog Bones Raw Pork, Rhubarb Salt Sweeteners - Artificial Tobacco Tomatoes Xylitol Sugar Substitute, Yeast Dough (Raw )


This is a great post but there are a few things I am surprised about. Now, my corgi, Foxy, absolutely loved tomatoes. We used to actually give her tomatoes as a treat. Am I mistaken about tomatoes?

Raw eggs? I thought raw eggs would be good as long as they were without the shell. Or is it the same concern with dogs as with humans about raw eggs (salmonella)?

I'm assuming that no corn on the cob because they may ingest the cob. Corn would be ok though, wouldn't it?

Now, I wouldn't think salt would be good, but I've seen homemade dog treat recipes that call for a small amount of salt (I omit it though).

Thanks, Dave, for this post.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This is a great post but there are a few things I am surprised about. Now, my corgi, Foxy, absolutely loved tomatoes. We used to actually give her tomatoes as a treat. Am I mistaken about tomatoes?
> 
> Raw eggs? I thought raw eggs would be good as long as they were without the shell. Or is it the same concern with dogs as with humans about raw eggs (salmonella)?
> 
> I'm assuming that no corn on the cob because they may ingest the cob. Corn would be ok though, wouldn't it?
> 
> Now, I wouldn't think salt would be good, but I've seen homemade dog treat recipes that call for a small amount of salt (I omit it though).
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for this post.


Yes, many dogs can tolerate small amounts of tomato... Kodi LOVES the little grape tomatoes and gets one every time we have a salad. But too many is VERY acid and can cause problems for that reason.

I would guess the same as you on raw eggs... probably a salmonella issue. Both mine adore eggs... I scramble them in the microwave for them.

Yes, corn without the cob is OK, though it is a fairly allergenic food,so some dogs might not tolerate it well.

Small amounts of salt, or even a bit of ham or bacon now and then won't hurt your healthy dog, but dogs (and we!) don't need all that salt, so it's best to avoid too much.


----------



## davetgabby

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This is a great post but there are a few things I am surprised about. Now, my corgi, Foxy, absolutely loved tomatoes. We used to actually give her tomatoes as a treat. Am I mistaken about tomatoes?
> 
> Raw eggs? I thought raw eggs would be good as long as they were without the shell. Or is it the same concern with dogs as with humans about raw eggs (salmonella)?
> 
> I'm assuming that no corn on the cob because they may ingest the cob. Corn would be ok though, wouldn't it?
> 
> Now, I wouldn't think salt would be good, but I've seen homemade dog treat recipes that call for a small amount of salt (I omit it though).
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for this post.


yeah with some things on these sort of lists they try to list anything that has a remote chance of being toxic. An example of one item that gets listed is garlic yet it is in many dog foods. And garlic within limits can be beneficial to dogs as Jean and Diana mention http://petfooddiva.com/garlic-is-it-safe-for-your-pet/ 
I think the same can be argued for raw eggs.


----------



## Heather's

We have a large wisteria around our deck. I didn't know it was a problem until I sent a picture of Scout when he was a puppy to his breeder. Since then we have trimmed it so the furry ones can't reach it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

pjewel said:


> I want to make this thread sticky.


What is a "sticky"? How does it work? Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> What is a "sticky"? How does it work? Thanks from a newbie.


Stickies are threads that stay at the top of a section of the forum. Only moderators can make a thread a sticky.


----------



## SPLAbby

krandall said:


> Havanese are no different than other dogs in terms of food toxicity.


Thank you. My wife Sue taught kindergarten and had students that were so deathly allergic to peanuts they would carry a pen-looking device with a drug in it for emergency treatment. All peanut products were banned from her classroom and no peanut butter was allowed in the cafeteria.

I understand that isn't poison, but to some people an allergy can be worse than a poison.

Thanks again, Jeff


----------



## krandall

SPLAbby said:


> Thank you. My wife Sue taught kindergarten and had students that were so deathly allergic to peanuts they would carry a pen-looking device with a drug in it for emergency treatment. All peanut products were banned from her classroom and no peanut butter was allowed in the cafeteria.
> 
> I understand that isn't poison, but to some people an allergy can be worse than a poison.
> 
> Thanks again, Jeff


Oh, certainly! And dogs CAN have severe allergies to certain things. THOSE are COMPLETELY individual, as are allergies in people.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

When we had our corgi, we didn't know that grapes were a no no. We would share our grapes with her plus we had a grape arbor. Lots of grapes would fall on the ground and she happily grazed on them. She hate grapes to her heart's content. Never had a problem. Of course, once I learned that grapes were on the do not feed list, she never got any more. I've since heard that some dogs tolerate grapes. Fortunately for us and her, she must have been one of them.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> When we had our corgi, we didn't know that grapes were a no no. We would share our grapes with her plus we had a grape arbor. Lots of grapes would fall on the ground and she happily grazed on them. She hate grapes to her heart's content. Never had a problem. Of course, once I learned that grapes were on the do not feed list, she never got any more. I've since heard that some dogs tolerate grapes. Fortunately for us and her, she must have been one of them.


Probably more dogs tolerate them than don't. The problem is, you never know WHICH dogs will tolerate them, and even a dog that has tolerated them well in the past can suddenly get sick from them. They don't even know for sure WHAT about them makes dogs sick... a toxic chemical sprayed on them? Mildew? They aren't sure. And a Chihuahua can eat a whole bunch and not get sick, while a Great Dance can die from eating a handful. As a result, they feel that each case needs to be treated as an emergency.

The ODDS are that your dog will not get sick from eating grapes, but if your dog IS one who gets sick, they can be deadly.


----------



## SPLAbby

My wife gets intense migraines from anything with grapes in it - even if just a little juice in it. Same thing with artificial sweeteners. I don't know if she is allergic to any drugs. But she is allergic to certain fillers found in drugs. One drug that causes her a problem might be fine if she switches manufacturers or switches from generic to brand/label.

The only thing I know I am allergic to is sulfa drugs - I get hives. And allergies change over your life time. You tend to collect more. But when I was in my 20's, I was sensitive to oral penicillin. It gave me severe diarrhea. Now I tolerate it fine. Onions and certain spices will give me a stomach ache, but I don't consider than to be an allergy.

So it might not be a good idea to think, if our pup can eat it now, it will always be safe for him/her. And they may be allergic to a filler in a food, not the food itself.

I had a Yorkie who the vet said was allergic to fleas. It didn't seem they had to bite him. Just get on him. He took prednisone during the summer months.

Oh, I almost forgot, I am allergic to many eye drops for glaucoma. So instead of taking generic common drops for $10 a bottle, I take the ones that are almost $100 bottle. But just thankful there IS the expensive one that works. Oh, and beta blockers can set off a depression.

Fortunately, so far, nothing seems to bother Benjy. (Except being separated from us. Leaving him with the right busy treat and toys seems to take care of that.)
Jeff


----------



## birgitb

The list of plants is slightly worrying to me. There are so many in our garden which is open to Lenny, our puppy, to run around in. He already displayed a liking for plants. I can't possibly check all the time what he is eating. Should I take up all the plants?we have hydrangea, honeysuckle, rhododendron, lots of bamboo, daffodils that will come out in spring, etc. Our garden would be half bare.
I can corner off some but not all.


----------



## krandall

I just watched my guys when they were puppies. I saw that they usually totally avoided the dangerous ones. If not, I would have had to do some serious thinking on how to manage their safety. I am an avid gardener, and would not have been happy with a grass-only yard, so I probably would have fenced off a section with no plants for them. Fortunately, they leave the plants alone! (And they are never outdoors unsupervised anyway)


----------



## Heather's

Our backyard has a lot of plants on the bad list. We have lots of hydrangeas, camellias, azaleas and wisteria that have been there for years. Scout and Truffles have never been interested in any plant or flower. They are only allowed on the deck without supervision. Recently a coworkers beagle died after eating a mushroom in her backyard. Now I check the grass because frequently there are little mushrooms growing.


----------



## 31818

I have some professional experience with plants and landscaping. We recently remodeled our fenced backyard with new drought tolerant landscaping. In general, I kept in mind the list of plants that are commonly thought to be toxic to dogs. The list serves as a good guideline for plants to avoid. But not all dogs react to those plants the same way. So much depends on their size, metabolism, physiology, genetics, amount ingested, type of plant, etc. Consequently, I used some plants from the list that I could justify as presenting only a minor risk.

Yes, I would urge you to take precautions against plants that may be toxic to your dog, however do not panic if your dog should ingest a small amount of something that is on the list. A trip to the Vet is justified if your dog should show any adverse change in behavior over the next couple of days.

There are even some plants that may be toxic to your dog that are not on the common lists. Most of these plants could cause stomach and intestinal upset if eaten in sufficient quantity, but certain death is not necessarily the common conclusion. We experiment with a lot of uncommon, exotic plants as a hobby and we have no idea about their toxicity to dogs. Therefore, we always supervise Ricky when he is outdoors in his yard. Yes, he does like to sniff plants, lick them, and sometimes chew a bit on them. We just distract him with some interaction rather than scolding him. We worry more about Ricky eating granular fertilizer or pesticides than eating the plants themselves. Snail bait pellets are one of the worst. We really don't like Ricky exploring other peoples yards because we have no idea what they have been using in their garden and often times they don't even know because they use an outside gardening service. When we use fertilizers we generally use fertilizer spikes driven way below ground level. If we find a plant that is prone to insects and requires pesticides, we just pull it out and plant something else.

Ricky really likes a lawn type ground cover! He rolls in it, buries his nose in it and breathes in deeply, licks it, chews on it, and is his "go to" place for potty and poop. It is his form of "catnip." In our remodel, we wanted Ricky to have his own safe "lawn." After much research, we planted Dutch White Clover from seed (Trifolium repens) for Ricky. It is more of a low growing ground cover about 6" high. It is relatively drought tolerant, requires little maintenance, no fertilizing because it "fixes" Nitrogen in the soil, is non-toxic, stands up to foot and paw traffic, and does not turn yellow from dog urine. The drawbacks are that it may attract bees when blooming and it is an aggressive grower so it needs to be contained within curbs or header boards.

Ricky likes being wherever his favorite people are, whether indoors or outdoors. He only wants to be outdoors when we are outdoors. Now Ricky has a safe yard where we can play with him and keep him out of trouble. We are confident that, with vigilance, no plants in our yard will harm him.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## H.Elizabethpup

Has anyone u


----------



## H.Elizabethpup

*Flea / tick prevention*

Has anyone used Nexgard of Bravecto with their Havanese? I'd love some feedback on how the breed tends to tolerate those oral, chewable flea and tick preventative meds. We live in CT where ticks are a concern so we want to have a plan in place before getting a Havanese pup.


----------



## krandall

H.Elizabethpup said:


> Has anyone used Nexgard of Bravecto with their Havanese? I'd love some feedback on how the breed tends to tolerate those oral, chewable flea and tick preventative meds. We live in CT where ticks are a concern so we want to have a plan in place before getting a Havanese pup.


I would;t use a feed-through on mine. I use Advantix II when I really have to for ticks. (like right now) but they usually don't get more than 3 doses a year. I usr interceptor for heart worm, ever six weeks, and only from June through Nov.


----------

